# Nyerei-Mwanza won't tolerate anyone ruining the moment.



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice. I'll gladly take the fry off your hands.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

He is a machine. 4 holding in that tank right now.

He pops off at that Trewavasae that is twice his size without hesitation. Really cool to watch.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful color on that boy!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

When time comes to spawn, the size isn't a matter  nice vid :thumb:


----------

